# wie funktionieren diese Chatsysteme??



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich frage mich gerade, wie eigentlich diese Premium Chat Systeme von diesen ganzen Handyflirtanbietern funktionieren sollen. 

ich mein, ich schreib da irgendeinen quark an ein Mitglied. In der Folge bekomm ich ne SMS von so einer fünfstelligen Irgendwas Premium Nummer und die "Person" am anderen Ende stellt natürlich ne Frage, damit ich antworte...  

Wie soll das denn eigentlich funktionieren, wenn man dann auf "Antworten" geht. Ok, daß ein System bei einem 1 on 1 Gespräch anhand der Absendernummer weiß, wohin es eine entsprechenden SM routen muss ist soweit einleuchtend. Aber was, wenn eine der beiden Personen mit mehreren leuten "flirtet" (oder wie auch immer) 

Das ist doch von vorneherein eine Finte... 
Oder funktioniert das wirklich? Wie soll denn der Vermittlungscomputer wissen, wohin die SM soll?

Wäre schön, wenn mich mal jemand über die Technik aufklärt. Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Oder war mein Gedankengang richtig, und es kann gar nicht funktionieren?

grüße
Tob


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2005)

Wurde schon mal diskutiert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6663 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4396

Und den erwähnten Stern-Artikel gibt's auch noch: http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/?id=521045
schlussdamit


----------



## samuel (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: wie funktionieren diese Chatsysteme??*

hallo, ich war selbst einmal mitarbeiter einser solcher chatline für premiun sms, ich rate jedem einfach die finger davon zu lassen.

_nach zwei Jahren ein immer noch aktueller  Hinweis modinfo _


----------



## A John (5 März 2007)

*AW: wie funktionieren diese Chatsysteme??*



Anonymous schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade, wie eigentlich diese Premium Chat Systeme von diesen ganzen Handyflirtanbietern funktionieren sollen.


Mal aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert.

Gruß A. John


----------



## News (6 März 2007)

*AW: wie funktionieren diese Chatsysteme??*

Und auch der Blick in die AGB kann bereits erhellend sein, hier ein aktuelles Beispiel (easych**24.c**)


----------

